# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  los mejores impromptu

## Iñigo

Cuáles son, en vuestra opinión, los mejores juegos impromptu?A mi me encanta la moneda en la lata que viene en el dvd masterminds de angel

----------


## Platiquini

Además de ese   :Wink:  , a mí me gustan: cordoncito a través de dedos, gomillas elásticas que se atraviesan, gomillas que atraviesan billete doblado, billete atravesado por boli, cuerdas a través de cuello y cuerpo, dos transformaciones (con cartas, viene en el Canuto)... Bueno, si me lío a escribir no paro.

----------


## si66

1- aro y cuerda (anillo y cordon)
2- Gomitas elasticas, q se atraviesan, rota y recompuestas, que se entrelazan.
3- eye of the tiger con un cordon.
4- las tres migas (se lo vi a rene lavand)
5- con cucharas y tenedores hay unos muy beunos.
6- Con cartas existen muchisimos improntu.
etc etc

----------


## el espectador

¿Todos estos juegos son impromptu? Yo por impromptu entiendo juegos que puedas hacer sin llevar nada encima, con cosas que te puedan prestar, por ejemplo un bolígrafo, unas monedas de euro, un cigarillo, etc. La gente normalmente no lleva cuerdas para hacer la cuerda a traves del cuello, ni gomas de pollo, ni por supuesto cartas.
Juegos inpromptu son por ejemplo hacer desaparecer una moneda mediante un streaking vanish con un bolígrafo y que salga del capuchón del boli, o escamotear monedas por métodos sencillos, o quitarse un anillo del dedo y hacer que vuelva a aparecer en el dedo, snifar un cigarrillo,  no sé ... Os admito juegos con gomas de pollo, pero ni cuerdas ni por descontado cartas son juegos inpromptu... para mi, vamos.

el espectador

----------


## eidanyoson

Veamos, es solo por fastidiar como siempre. Si de repente estoy en un bar con unos amigos y hay 4 señores jugando al mus con cartas en la mesa de al lado, y de algunamanera se tercia,¿hacerles un juego de repente con esas cartas no sería impromptu?

  Del mismo modo, si yo llevo las cartas siempre encima y me dicen "haz un juego" si lo hago así, improvisado, ¿no sería impromptu?.

  Lógicamente hacer un juego con un paragüas no es muy impromptu, pero, si resulta que una persona q sabe q eres mago te da un paragüas y te dice "haz algo" he improvisas un juego (eso hice yo en el curre) ¿no es impromptu?

  Yo creo que no se trata de con qué objeto es con el que hagas un efecto, si no la situaíón que te obligue a hacer algo improvisado. Eso es impromptu, sea con un dedo de la mano o un elefante.

 Si llevo encima unas cartas, unos clips o unas bandas elásticas y se da el caso, puedo improvisar algo con ellas; ¿Eso es improptu?

 Hago esa pregunta para reflexionar. Yo como mago si llevo algo encima ¿ya no es improptu o si?

¿sólo es improptu con objetos prestados o con lo que encuentres (aunque sea tu bolsillo)?

----------


## Iñigo

Yo me refiero a juegos que no utilicen gimmick.Una baraja sin trucar la considero impromptu.Ante todo que no exista trucaje o si existe que no sea de preparación costosa(ejemplo:La invisible no requiere preparación).
Tambien me gustaria saber si el juego de cyril de traspasar cristales(comentado en otro foro) es impromptu.A priori va a un restaurante y hace todo con objetos prestados aunq supongo q existe preparación.Lo mismo con juegos de criss angel, como el del anillo que desaparece y a parece en un hielo de una bebida, o cuando va a un restaurante y coge un vaso de agua de una tía , lo agita y lo convierte en cervrza......no se,juegos que sepais que son impromptu aunq no sepais el secreto.Si sabeis que no usan guimmick, decid sus nombres y donde puedo verlos.

----------


## Ella

> Yo creo que no se trata de con qué objeto es con el que hagas un efecto, si no la situaíón que te obligue a hacer algo improvisado. Eso es impromptu, sea con un dedo de la mano o un elefante.¿sólo es improptu con objetos prestados o con lo que encuentres (aunque sea tu bolsillo)?


yo tambien creo eso eidan, una vez lei en el foro de el arte de la magia un mensaje donde citaban a tamariz, mas o menos decia que incluso el uso de gimmicks para un juego es impronto, asi lo tengas en el bolsillo cada cosa ordenada para saber que juego hacer si te lo piden, es improntu.

----------


## Patito

Yo también entiendo como impromptu es eso, un juego que no requiere preparación alguna, sea por gimmick, o por cualquier "pérdida" de tiempo antes de hacer un juego.

Por cierto, acabo de mirar y me he dado cuenta que somos (o soy) unos ovejos, y todos decimos mal la palabra, o yo he buscado mal la definición:
La palabra en latín es _in promptu_, que significa de improviso. La palabra que yo utilizaba era _impromptu_, que significa tardo, irresoluto.

Supongo que muchos ya lo sabríais, pero puede valer para los demás (como yo).

Saludos[/i]

----------


## si66

A ver espectador.
Por ejemplo, si estoy en la oficina, faculta, estudio, etc, y agarro unas banditas elasticas (gomitas) o unos clips, esos es improntu.
Cordon?? como nadie lleva un par de zapatillas o zapatos?? eso seria improntu y no tien nada de malo utilizarlo.
papelitos etc etc.
Cmo dice eidanyoson, si estas en un bar inclusive el dueño puede tener dados, cartas etc.
Yo llevo un mazo de cartas a todos lados, y lo tengo preordenado con un par de cartas demas, para arrancar con algunos juegos.
Sin ir mas lejor recien hace 15 minutos en la oficina, estabamos en un descnaso por el almuerzo y un compañero dice, lastima no tener unas cartas, y ahi "YO TENGO"!
asi que hice algunas cosas

----------


## BITTOR

Es que yo creo que se confunde lo que es la magia improvisada con la magia sin gimmicks y con la magia que se hace con objetos cotidianos.La magia Inpromptu (gracias Patito   :Wink:  ) puede ser con gimmicks o sin ellos y con objetos cotidianos o sin ellos;a su vez la magia con gimmicks puede ser inprovisada o no serlo;y la magia con objetos cotidianos puede hacerse de forma improvisada o preparada y con gimmicks o sin ellos.Yo creo que lo ideal y de gran valor magico(y creo que por eso se confunden los terminos)es buscar grandes efectos que se puedan hacer de forma improvisada sin gimmicks y con objetos cotidianos que todo el mundo usa y conoce.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues no lo sabía y la escribía mal. A partir de ahora usaré "de repente" o " sin aviso" o "infraganti" o "improviso" ale. Fuera latinismos. La culpa es del inglés que mezcla el latín muy mal (balones fuera, balones fueraaaa). 
 Del inglés y de nosotros que somos unos bárbaros y acatamos sin más todo lo que viene de fuera sin mirar si existe en castellano
 (sandwich---------emparedado)
 (close-up----------de cerca)
 (chatear-----------charlar)
 (test---------------prueba) 
 (primero de todo (first of all)-------antes que nada)
 y asi miles y miles que soy elprimero que se me escapan. ¡Cachis!

----------


## Patito

Bueno, no es para fastidiar la cerda (o la marrana...), pero es que me han entrado unas ganas locas de saber qué puñetas significaba eso de inpromptu...

Eidanyoson, si dices infraganti estás cayendo en el mismo "error" que si dijeras inpromptu  :Wink:  . Además, no creo que sea un error, o al menos habría que corregir otros que sí que son realmente anglicismos: gimmick, muchos nombres de juegos (que no me sale ninguno ahora)...
Prefiero usar un "latinismo" antes que un anglicismo, ya que el castellano viene del latín, y el inglés no (hale, hale y hale!). Que se busquen ellos otro nombre, recórcholis! :mrgreen:

----------


## si66

Yo tenia magia improntu como la magia que puedes hacer en algun momento que te agarren asi de "improvisto" osea, trabajo, facultad, bar, boliche, mismo en la casa de uno.
Ahora si estas en tu casa, y tienes un arsenal de cosas, eso no pasa a ser improntu no? ..o si??
Si estas en la oficina y te toca hacer algo tienes gomitas, clips, etc etc, pero tienes un mazo "preparado" (no trucado) eso que seria? dig porque yo siempre llevo un mazo y esta preaprado, por lo menos para lso primeros 2`o 3 jeugos.

----------


## juanete

Pienso que eidanyoson y si66 tiene la razon todo loque se hace con algo que tengas a manos, por ejemplo condones de zapatos y una argolla o monedas o cigarrillos.

----------


## Ella

improntu no es el juego que a ti te resulte improvisado hacer, es el juego que al hacerlo parezca que se haya hecho magia de un momento a otro para el espectador porque te lo ha pedido.
si alguien va al teatro a ver a un mago esta premeditado a que vera magia.
si al guien te ve sentado en la facul y te dice, hasme magia, le haces un juego de cerca improntu ya sea con fp, con cartas que te saques del bolsillo o lo que sea, incluso puedes tener en los bolsillo ordenado las cosas para hacer tu rutina de simpre.
ahora, si se ha de hacer con objetos cotidianos o no...no se, cuando lei lo que dijo tamariz no recuerdo que comentara nada de eso, preguntare a busto o quiles si tienen el articulo que se puso en el foro...




> Yo me refiero a juegos que no utilicen gimmick.no se,juegos que sepais que son impromptu aunq no sepais el secreto.Si sabeis que no usan guimmick, decid sus nombres y donde puedo verlos.


lo que pasa es que iñigo pregunta para saber que juegos se puede comprar...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues voy a tener que leer el artículo. Por lo demás de acuerdo contigo Ella.

----------


## si66

IDEM, para mi, improntu lo podes hacer con una baraja trucada si queres. porque es sin previo aviso de nada.
Salgo de la tienda con la baraja invisible recien comprada, y me cruzo con un amigo que me dice "haceme un truco", saco la baraja y con todo el verso (lease bien, no despectivamente) le hago la baraja invisible, obvio que ni idea él q es trucada, y supongo que se quedara pasmado.

----------


## BITTOR

Claro que seria magia Inpromptu porque es normal que lleves una baraja contigo porque eres mago.El tema esta en que parezca que lo que haces es improvisado y sin preparacion.Porque si estoy en la uni y me saco de la bandolera la bola zombie y el pañuelo pues no seria inpromptu no?Para dejar a la gente con la sensacion de que has echo algo improvisado es bueno que sea con objetos inprovisados y cotidianos que tengas incluso alli mismo.Si sacas de la carterita un paquetito de cartas que no son las normales,tienen dibujos en vez de palos y numeros pues tambien puede pensar que ese juego lo tienes ahi preparado para cuando te pidan algo,esto tampoco seria magia inpromptu.

----------


## Iñigo

La moneda en la lata es un claro ejemplo de improntu.El material te lo pueden dejar y al final lo puedes regalar o dar a examinar.Eso es lo que pretendía cdo puse este tema.Efectos con objetos que puedan darse a examinar(cigarros,monedas,barajas...)esta es mi verdad.No tiene xq ser la vuestra.
Ella,pregunto por juegos y si los veo y me llaman la atención me los compro...no se dónde está el problema,quiero evolucionar en este aspecto.Si tu te compras un libro y con eso te vale, me parece perfecto,pero cada uno somos diferente.Yo a ti te entiendo.

----------


## Iñigo

He estado pensando otra cosa.Por ejemplo,lo q se ha comentado de la invisible.Creo q no es improntu xq si se lo haces a alguien y en otro momento ese alguien te lo encuentras y te dice hazme el juego del otro dia.Y tu dices, no tengo baraja y el dice, toma, yo tengo una.Entonces este hecho hace que el juego no sea improntu.Improntu implica no ir preparado,sino que seas capaz de repetir el juego con material tuyo o prestado,o comprado en ese instante...No se si me explico....puf!q lio

----------


## BITTOR

Los juegos no se repiten Iñigo.Le dices que ya no tiene gracia,que es como una pelicula que ya se ha visto y ya se sabe el final y le haces otro juego que le vuelva a dejar alucinado y ya esta.Otra cosa es que no sepas hacer cosas nada mas que con barajas trucadas.En ese caso sabes que siempre te pueden poner en un compromiso prestandote una baraja.

----------


## javifocus

Iñigo y si alguien te dice que repitas el juego de la moneda en la lata y la lata que hay a mano no es valida para el juego? Cuando digo valida me refiero para que el juego quede medianamente decente, entonces... tampoco es un juego impromptu?

----------


## Goreneko

cada día lo tengo menos claro xD
Impromptu creo que significa 'sin preparación, en el momento' (hablo desde mi ignorancia), y eso da una idea de 'con lo que se tenga a mano'. Esto conlleva que en ese momento, lógicamente, no se tenga nada preparado. Me parece que los comercios mágicos nos quieren vender las cosas confundiendo los conceptos... por ejemplo: el juego de enlazar los caramelos estos con el agujero en medio, te lo venden como impromptu, pero en realidad, ¿quién lleva caramelos de esos en el bolsillo o en el bolso?? Creo que confunden 'impromptu' con 'automático y/o autoreseteable'.
Creo que es más acertado lo que vemos en los libros. Por ejemplo, en un libro de cartomagia, pone: con este magnífico efecto, totalmente impromptu, bla bla bla... es ahí cuando creo que realmente es impromptu, porque igual te dan una baraja y te dicen: hazme un juego o truco... y lógicamente la baraja no está preparada. Ahí es cuando entra en juego el 'impromptu'.

Saludos!

----------


## BITTOR

Al fin y al cabo Goreneko yo creo que es hacer creer al espectador que lo que haces es totalmente improvisado.Puedes tenerlo preparado o no,pero que parezca improvisado.Y para que parezca improvisado pues que mejor que hacerlo con objetos cotidianos que todo el mundo conoce y tiene.El problema es que los comercios te venden algo como inpromptu y te queda la duda de si quiere decir que se hace sin gimmicks o sin preparacion alguna o con cualquier objeto o simplemente que parece cuando realizas el efecto que es totalmente improvisado.Lo que creo,y me vuelvo a repetir,que busca la gente y creo que es por lo que preguntaba Iñigo son efectos que se puedan improvisar con cualquier objeto cotidiano y sin gimmicks ni preparacion alguna,como creo que es el juego de la moneda en la lata.Por cierto,Ella y Eydanyoson dijeron que habia un articulo sobre este tema de Tamariz,donde se puede leer amiguetes?Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Al fin y al cabo Goreneko yo creo que es hacer creer al espectador que lo que haces es totalmente improvisado


y no es que si se cree o no,es asi   :Wink:  
uno cuando hace magia no improvisa,controla cada movimiento,palabra y mirada de los juegos que hace(los habituales, que son pocos, por eso un libro te dura mas de un año)
perfectamente todos los juegos de un libro/dvd te pueden salir tecnicamente e incluso porque no necesitan tecnica, pero si no los trabajas uno a uno  el hecho que cuando alguien te pida un juego le hagas el 1º juego que recuerdas haber visto o leido alguna vez...eso hecho de improvisar por tu parte no es improntu ni nada, es mas dudo bastante que se logre hacer magia.
iñigo, si alguien te pide que le repitas el juego le haces otro y te haces el olvidadiso o le dices que no y ya esta.

----------


## Ella

lo de tamariz lo lei en un foro donde tb estaba cristian bustos y daniel quiles, quizas ellos lo tengan o sepan de que libro salio

----------


## Goreneko

Un juego con gimmick no es impromptu, porque no puedes hacerlo en cualquier momento en que te presten una(s) moneda(s) o una baraja. El que uses objetos cotidianos no tiene nada que ver: pueden ser fakes perfectamente, y entonces no te valen para hacer impromptus. Por ejemplo, yo con monedas no sé hacer nada... pero siempre llevo mi moneda flap, y hago 4 tonterías con ella, y un FP, y si estoy por ejemplo en un bar pues hago desaparecer el azucar o una servilleta en mi mano y atravieso el fondo de un vaso con la moneda... 
Si no llevara gimmicks o fakes, podría perfectamente... romper una servilleta y recomponerla, por ejemplo.
A esta segunda modalidad es la que yo llamo impromptu, pues en cualquier circunstancia, con gimmicks o sin ellos, podría hacerlo.
También podrían ser juegos automáticos de cartas, o matemáticos... donde no se necesite una preparación o se ordenen las cartas durante el juego, como por ejemplo el 'As Padre' de Gabi.
Sobre la moneda en la lata que tanto os interesa, pues no tengo ni idea de cómo va ni sé cuál es el efecto, pero en el momento en que tú tienes que sacar tu botella o lata o tu moneda sin dar el cambiazo... deja de ser impromptu.
Por cierto Ella, ese documento que dices, ¿está en el foro de magicworld?
Gracias.
saludos!!

----------


## BITTOR

Goreneko no se como va el juego de la moneda en la lata pero se que se hace con una moneda prestada y con una lata prestada y nada de cambiazos,lo puedes hacer en cualquier lugar y momento.Debe ser algo muy ingenioso.Bueno,yo creo que ha quedado claro que al fin y al cabo es hacer creer al espectador que improvisas cuando como dice ella tienes el juego estudiado perfectamente.

----------


## Ella

> .Bueno,yo creo que ha quedado claro que al fin y al cabo es hacer creer al espectador que improvisas cuando como dice ella tienes el juego estudiado perfectamente.


asi es bittor,ahora uno elige en aprender o seguir fomentando su "teoria"

*gonereko*, lo lei en "el arte de la magia", algui lo copio creo q de un libro,se planteaba la duda de si usar gimmick era algo improntu o no.

----------


## Azran

Yo haria dos distinciones:

-Cuando estamos en una tienda y te dicen este es un juego para hacer impromptu (o como se escriba) casi se refieren mas a un juego que puedes hacer con cosas cotidianas y que no requiere preparación alguna.

-Cuando hablamos de hacer magia impromptu yo lo asocio mas a lo que viene diciendo la gente, tu puedes tener tu baraja invisible o tus monedas y realizar un juego allí mismo.

----------


## el espectador

Bueno...bueno... Vaya bulla que me habeis metido... 
Yo abundo en mi idea de magia in promptu. Que te pidan que hagas un juego y saques una baraja y les hagas un juego de cartas, pues es improvisado y es muy legítimo, pero no es lo que yo entiendo como magia in promptu, porque no siempre llevamos una baraja encima (y no me vale que me digais que siempre llevais una baraja encima porque si estás en la piscina en traje de baño ... no llevas una baraja, hombre), ni un FP, ni bolas de esponja, ni cubiletes. Pero si en un momento dado puedes improvisar unos cubiletes con unos vasos de vidrio y unas bolas de papel como hace Dai Vernon en el Stars of Magic, pues eso sí es in promptu. ¿Se capta mi idea?

el espectador

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Hola el artículo que menciona Ella, que se transcribió en el desaparecido foro "El arte de la magia" (Alguien sabe de Francis?) era, si mal no recuerdo (y si es así corríganme) la introducción al volumen 3 de Magia Potagia de Tamariz. Veré si tengo la opción de transcribirlo aquí, es realmente interesante.
Saludos

----------


## Iñigo

Ya veo que todo el mundo tiene su opinió,.Lo único que quiero decir es que la moneda en la lata es un juego 100% improntu.Es el ejemplo al que me aferro para explicar lo que buscaba con este tema

----------


## BITTOR

Todos somos diferentes espectador,en mi cuadrilla nos pasamos el dia jugando a cartas,en invierno,en verano,en la playa,en el monte,en la piscina tomando el sol,en la universidad,cualquier momento es bueno para jugar a las cartas;por eso en mi caso (jugamos ademas con baraja española) seria perfectamente inpromptu.Por cierto Cristhian,si lo encuentras seria interesante.Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------

